# SCAR and  BOR (polish secret service)?



## jasion (Jul 20, 2010)

On 17-20 July Foreign Minister Radosław Sikorski will pay a visit to the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, where he will attend the International Conference on Afghanistan on 20 July 2010. The main purpose of the Conference is to discuss and endorse a unified plan for a gradual takeover of responsibility to Afghanistan. The Conference will be attended by Foreign Ministers of countries involved in stability and reconstruction missions. It is the first time the Conference is organized by the Afghan authorities in cooperation with international partners, particularly the United Nations

Interesting photo:





SCAR:confused:or somthing else?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a SCAR to me..I'm sure a more educated member  on gun porn will be along shortly to confirm.


----------



## jasion (Jul 20, 2010)

gun porn - love this words;)


----------



## jasion (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, it's SCAR. Here's proof:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rare weapons in the armed forces in the world.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2010)

Not in here. The SCAR has been tested by a few LE Tactical/Military SOF units.
Still, GROM and PSK have their HK416s (Formozas issued G36 and a few M14s), most LEOs got HK G-36s/416s (while others still pack old school AKMS), few SCARs running around. 
I'm not in the know but it kinda looks like a 'oh US SOF got them so we're that ____ (insert your word in here)'.

What you need to understand is, that were still pretty much 'homo sovieticus' so to speak. A lot of photos, 'specially regarding tactical units, will show gucci gear/guns, where often most of the guys that are not in the spot light are left with....whats left. So when you a SWAT guy running around with a SCAR or a HK416, you should note that some other SWAT guy maybe not far is carrying an older gun, 'cause there wasn't that much money to issue the gucci stuff to all fot he guys. Same with other units, especially those that do not get deployed.

From what I've read, the SCAR has its allies and those that don't like it.

Btw, shouldn't this be in the eighter LEO section or the firearms section?


----------



## jasion (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you got lists of non US units witch use SCARs? I wrote few month ago that BOR bought few of them but this is first photo that confirmed this news.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope. What I mean is I'm not the go to guy on this.


----------



## jasion (Jul 20, 2010)

OK. Still, thx for help.


----------



## jasion (Jul 21, 2010)

If anyone is interested i found one photo showing non us unit using SCAR:

Pics are of the Federal Police special intervention unit (SWAT)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

Is this therad about SCAR pix or is it about BOR?


----------



## jasion (Jul 21, 2010)

Both:) SCAR is spreading around the world, SCAR=future of military technology Hail to the king baby!!!:)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Is this therad about SCAR pix or is it about BOR?


 

The title says both Scar and BOR..


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

jasion said:


> Both:) SCAR is spreading around the world, SCAR=future of military technology Hail to the king baby!!!:)


 
I would advise you then to read up, especially in here, about this weapon system.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravage said:


> I would advise you then to read up, especially in here, about this weapon system.


 
AFAIK the US like the SCAR.. the 7.62 version that is...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

Where over here the main focus seems to be on the 5.56. Weirdo since we came from the 7.62 being the AK round.


----------



## jasion (Jul 21, 2010)

Few months ago i finde  info in polish press that BOR is going to buy few FN SCAR H (7.62).


----------



## pardus (Aug 25, 2010)

Irish said:


> AFAIK the US like the SCAR.. *the 7.62 version that is*...


 
Not any more, it's just been dropped.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't You mean the 5.56 SCAR-L ?


----------



## pardus (Aug 25, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Don't You mean the 5.56 SCAR-L ?


 
Yes, of course. :doh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 25, 2010)

pardus said:


> Yes, of course. :doh:


 

LOL..pwned..


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 25, 2010)

Whew I thought this thread was about Anatolian Shepherd's


----------



## pardus (Aug 25, 2010)

Irish said:


> LOL..pwned..


 
No shit! lol


----------

